# I need to identify my Country Flame wood stove by serial number if possible!



## Johnny Reindeer (Oct 19, 2021)

We moved into a mountain home with a fairly old Country Flame wood stove.  I have been trying to nail down the model number to get the proper operating instructions.  It looks to be an older model B, but I don't really know.  I have the serial number, but still have yet to find a site where I can look it up by serial number.  I found an operators manual for multiple models...B, BBF, R, O1.....and one of my favorite lines in the manual is:  "On some stoves, pushing in on the catalyst rod may disable the catalyst while on other models pulling out the catalyst rod may disable the catalyst".  O.K., so that's REALLY helpful  I'm new at this, and I have many questions!


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2021)

Is there a UL tag on the back of the stove? If so, can you post a clear picture of it?


----------



## Johnny Reindeer (Oct 20, 2021)

begreen said:


> Is there a UL tag on the back of the stove? If so, can you post a clear picture of it?


Thank you for answering my question.  Sorry I took so long to get back to you.  I found the UL tag...I never thought to look in the back of the stove.   It appears to be an old Mt. Vernon Country Flame stove...model E-1, E-2.  I am having a very hard time trying to find the owner's manual for this model.  I was able to figure out that the catalyst rod should be pulled out to light, then pushed in at combustion temperature.  Is there a site where we could download a manual for these old stoves?  Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## john26 (Oct 20, 2021)

Country Flame was bought out by American Energy systems   they make Magnum pellet stoves now you might reach out to them 
American Energy Systems
P O Box 665, Watertown SD 57201
[P] 800-495-3196 or 320-227-2903
[F] 320-288-7224
[E] office@magnumheat.com


----------



## Johnny Reindeer (Oct 20, 2021)

john26 said:


> Country Flame was bought out by American Energy systems   they make Magnum pellet stoves now you might reach out to them
> American Energy Systems
> P O Box 665, Watertown SD 57201
> [P] 800-495-3196 or 320-227-2903
> ...


Many thanks, sir  I was able to get a hold of the manual through Magnum's support group.  They were extremely fast and efficient in responding to me.  I can see that if I have any questions about my old stove in the future, I can rely on the outstanding professional expertise I have already found here and on Magnum's site.  I thank you again for the help!  Have a great day!


----------

